# Warhammer oder WoW



## schurke 19 (1. Juni 2011)

Hi

Ich wollte mal Fragen ob noch viel los ist in Warhammer?

Ob es sich lohnt jetzt geld aus zu geben für Warhammer?

Und ob es eine alternative ist zu WoW oder ist WoW viel besser als Warhammer.

Eure Meinung wer gut


----------



## Sugarwarlock (1. Juni 2011)

Hab schon sehr lange nichts mehr von WAR gehört. Log dich einfach mal ein. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind alle nicht bezahlen Accounts jetzt Testaccounts, oder? Wenn nicht: Mach dir nen Testaccount und renn nach... naja... halt da in die Stadt und frag nach =P

Achja btw: MMO's miteinander vergleichen ist wie Zigaretten vergleichen... Eigentlich das selbe aber im detail komplett verschieden! Also gucks dir einfach an. Im Endeffekt kann man WoW und War nicht vergleichen... in WAR haust du den Leuten im RvR die Nase krumm und in WoW pimmelst du halt wie der Rest durch die Hauptstadt und präsentierst dein Mount, dass du dir fpr 30k Gold von der krassesten Gilde aufm Server geleecht hast...

Warum gimpt Zam eigentlich in dem Thread rum und schreibt nichts?


----------



## Raaandy (1. Juni 2011)

warhammer pvp
wow pve 

je nach geschmack. 


glaube warhammer hab ich letztens den installer mit 30 tagen für 0,50 cent bei amazon gesehen. also wenns dich interessiert verlierst eig. nix.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (1. Juni 2011)

In Installer bekommt man auch kostenlos von Mythic, halt ohne dreissig Tage.
Und ja es ist Geschmackssache, ob es einem gefällt oder nicht, ich zum Beispiel kann PVE MMOs nicht sonderlich viel abgewinnen, egal wie gut die sein mögen.

Kann Dir nur raten einen Testaccount aufzumachen und es auszuprobieren und selbst im EA Store kosten 30 Tage 12 Euro glaub ich, ist ja nun auch nicht die Welt, wenn das Gebiet auf das die Testaccounts beschränkt sind Dir nicht mehr ausreicht.


----------



## Fusie (1. Juni 2011)

http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/232/index/7497602

Da werden täglich 2 WAR Accounts verschenkt, heute sind T1 Screenshots gefragt, also wenn du dich ein wenig dahinter klemmst kannst du auch ganz bequem einen nagelneuen Account mit 30 Tagen Spielzeit gratis erhalten.


----------



## Thaeki (1. Juni 2011)

Bestell dir ganz einfach Warhammer bei Amazon für billige 0,50€ hast dann die vollversion mit 30 Tagen Spielzeit hier der Link: Warhammer
oder hol dir erst mal die Testversion die ist unbegrenzt d.h. du kannst damit so lange spielen wie du willst aber nur bis level 10 also mir hat es viel mehr spass gemacht als wow und hab es mir halt einfach für 50ct bestellt wenn es nix is pack ich es einfach weg das is ja kein Verlust


----------



## latosa (1. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch wieder neu angefangen allerdings auf dem ami-server badlands da ist richtig was los .


----------



## iffs (1. Juni 2011)

Ja es ist ist noch einiges los, ich spiele auf Drakenwald und bin zufrieden mit den Spielerzahlen.


----------



## Ascalonier (2. Juni 2011)

In War wird nichts mehr passieren, wie z.b. neue Addons.

In wow muss du das Spiel und die Erweiterungen kaufen. ca. 80 Euro ob sich das lohnt, musst du selber wissen.

Ich kenne Leute die wieder neu angefangen haben in wow weil sie ihr alten Account nicht mehr hatten.


----------



## MoK (2. Juni 2011)

die frage sollte vielleicht eher lauten pve oder pvp ??
ich finde wow bietet im vergleich zu war das bessere pve wobei ich sagen muss das es in der welt von war mehr zu entdecken gibt
war finde ich bietet einfach das bessere pvp zum einen aufgrund des rvr's und der kollisionsabfrage


----------



## Fedaykin (20. Juni 2011)

latosa schrieb:


> Ich bin auch wieder neu angefangen allerdings auf dem ami-server badlands da ist richtig was los .



http://www.mmodata.net/


----------



## meerp (20. Juni 2011)

Werde demnächst auch wieder reinschaun.
So wie ich es mitbekommen habe, sollte auf Drakenwald noch was los sein.. Ich hoffe nur, dass meine alte
Gilde "Vergeltung" noch aktiv ist *g*


----------



## Kontinuum (20. Juni 2011)

Warhammer ist was PvP angeht echt ziemlich nice; Ein großes Problem im T1 ist bloß, dass es eine Klasse gibt die so maßlos op ist, dass man schon nicht mehr drüber lachen kann... Wenn du als destro einen sigmarpriester (auch in ner 2-4er grp) im open RvR siehst, weißt du schon dass du den kampf nicht gewinnen kannst, weil die sich - während sie dmg. machen - noch nebenbei hochheilen können...
Ich hab echt keine ahnung warum der noch nicht generft wurde, verdirbt einem echt den spielspaß...


----------



## iffs (20. Juni 2011)

Das ist allgemein ein Problem in MMORPGs, mit dem PvP mit niedrigen Level und es kommt auch noch darauf an welcher Level der Sigmarprister hatte und die vier Destros. Der Sigmar kann sich zwar hoch heilen aber macht dafür auch weniger DMG. Und wie gesagt das ganze ist im T1.


----------



## Kontinuum (20. Juni 2011)

iffs schrieb:


> Das ist allgemein ein Problem in MMORPGs, mit dem PvP mit niedrigen Level und es kommt auch noch darauf an welcher Level der Sigmarprister hatte und die vier Destros. Der Sigmar kann sich zwar hoch heilen aber macht dafür auch weniger DMG. Und wie gesagt das ganze ist im T1.



Das es "nur" im T1 so ist, stört mich deshalb aber nicht weniger (während ich noch im T1 spiele...); Es ist auch oft nicht möglich sigmarpriester zu killen, die unter dem eigenen lvl sind; Wer jetzt mit dem Argument kommt, ich könnte nicht spielen, soll einfach mal eigene Erfahrungen auf destro seite im T1 machen, und dann nochmal beurteilen ob der sigmarpriester op ist...

Wenn teilw. 6 Spieler einen einzigen nicht umgebracht kriegen (NUR sigmarpriester, alle anderen liegen nach 1sek.), hat das sowas von 0 mit skill zu tun; mir ist klar dass die paar sigmarpriester die sich darauf einen *****en, denken dass es an ihren übermenschlich göttlichen skills liegt, aber so ist es einfach nicht... Mein Hauptproblem ist garnicht unbedingt mal ein paar sc's zu verlieren, das problem ist einfach dass sowas den spielspaß ungemein trübt...

Zum wenigen DMG. des Sigmarpriesters: Erstmal ist der dmg. nicht unbedingt so gering, oft besser als von offtanks, außerdem reicht dieser geringe dmg. eine grp die keinen heiler dabei hat, alleine umzuklatschen, ist nur eine frage der zeit...


----------



## iffs (20. Juni 2011)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Zum wenigen DMG. des Sigmarpriesters: Erstmal ist der dmg. nicht unbedingt so gering, oft besser als von offtanks, außerdem reicht dieser geringe dmg. eine grp die keinen heiler dabei hat, alleine umzuklatschen, ist nur eine frage der zeit...



Ja, der Sigmar ist Starck, allerding mit dmg unterscheidet sich das ganz ober er auf Off oder Deff geskillt und Waffen, Talis uws.
Eine Grp ohne Heiler macht der Sigi platt O.o^^, dann ist es langsam echt eine frage des könnes ich hab schon einige Sigis im T1 platt gemacht.

@ meerp Ja, auf Drakenwald ist einiges los.


----------



## Churchak (20. Juni 2011)

Mach dir halt nen Jünger dann kannste das auch. *shrug*


----------



## Kontinuum (20. Juni 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Mach dir halt nen Jünger dann kannste das auch. *shrug*



Ich spiele die Klasse auf die ich Lust hab und will nicht durch äußere Umstände gezwungen sein eine bestimmte klasse spielen zu müssen und ansonsten das totale Opfer zu sein... -.-"
Mir wäre es egal wenn der sigmarpriester etwas zu stark wäre oder so, aber unbesiegbar ist dann doch etwas zuviel des guten....


----------



## iffs (20. Juni 2011)

@ Kontinuum beruhige dich, das ganz ist ja auch nur im T1^^ und bischen übertreibst du auch


----------



## meerp (20. Juni 2011)

@ iffs 
Na dann sehen wir uns auf dem Schlachtfeld


----------



## iffs (20. Juni 2011)

Hier kleiner vorgeschmack heute etwa um 4 Uhr also einiges los. Keep angriff in DB.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (20. Juni 2011)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Ich spiele die Klasse auf die ich Lust hab und will nicht durch äußere Umstände gezwungen sein eine bestimmte klasse spielen zu müssen und ansonsten das totale Opfer zu sein... -.-"
> Mir wäre es egal wenn der sigmarpriester etwas zu stark wäre oder so, aber unbesiegbar ist dann doch etwas zuviel des guten....



hmmm hät eigendlich aus deiner 1. und 2. post gleich ersehn müssen das du nur nen weng QQ willst um den Kopf wieder frei zu bekommen naja ich hoffe es geht nun wieder ..... ansonsten schau dir mal UT an da sind alle Klassen gleich stark. *augenroll*


----------



## meerp (20. Juni 2011)

Soo.. maln kleines Feedback von mir, nachdem ich wieder auf den Schlachtfeldern Warhammers unterwegs bin..
Es macht richtig Laune wieder im Dreck und den Innereien der Gegner zu stehen - besonders als Eisenbrecher 

Die Perfomance ist ansich ganz ok und an der Community hat sich auch nichts geändert - größten Teils freundliche Mitstreiter 
Die Aktivität ist auch ausreichend auf Drakenwald - wobei mehr niemals schaden würde..

Will nicht zuviel schreiben, da gerade meine Waffenbrüder überrannt und niedergemetzelt werden :/

Wobei es wirklich erfreulich wäre, würde buffed mal ein kleines Video machen, in dem das "neue" WAR gezeigt wird, also das, 
was es heute ist, damit vllt mehr Leute wieder zurück auf den blutgetränkten Boden der unzähligen Schlachtfelder finden 

In dem Sinne

WAAAGH!


----------



## Lilrolille (20. Juni 2011)

Wie kann man sich nur über Siggis (oder auch JDKs) im T1 aufregen? Ist immerhin das einzige T in der die Klasse so gespielt wird bzw. werden muss wie sie gedacht ist, als Nahkampfheiler. Wenn nen Siggi ne Gruppe zerlegt, sollte sich die Gruppe aber wirklich mal Gedanken machen was da falsch gelaufen ist ... Und ne Klasse im T1 als OP zu bezeichnen ist irgendwie "strange".

@Churchak, der Siggi ist im T1 definitiv stärker als der JDK, JDk ist da noch eher auf Schaden ausgelegt, soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann

LG,
die freundliche hexe von nebenan


----------



## durandalendy27 (20. Juni 2011)

LEute die kein ahnung haben von dem sie reden regen sich nunmal über jeden sinnlosen mist auf.

und zur Frage Warhammer oder WoW.

Warhammer ! 

Denn die Zeit ist Reif zum Moschen und Schlagen!


----------



## Lilrolille (20. Juni 2011)

durandalendy27 schrieb:


> LEute die kein ahnung haben von dem sie reden regen sich nunmal über jeden sinnlosen mist auf.
> 
> ...



Naja, man muss auch nicht gleich unfreundlich werden. Wie soll jemand der neu ist auch wissen, wie sich die Klassen entwickeln. Klar erscheinen da machne Klassen gleich mal als OP. Eigentlich gab es in WAR nur eine einzige Klasse die man wirklich als OP bezeichnen konnte und nein das waren nicht Sorc/BW, das war die HK vor 1.2 (oder so). Da hast echt alles "geonehittet" und hattest auch kaum Probleme nen halben KT auseinander zu nehmen (dank perma 100% rüssiignore). Und das sag ich als HK  ... Ach vermiss ich die Zeiten 

Das Problem ist halt immer, dass diese extremen Beispiele dann auftreten, wenn die Leute auf nen Twink oder einen Spieler treffen, der einfach die Mechanik verstanden hat. Viele spielen auch nur das was grad angesagt ist und im T4 fallen sie dann auf die Schnauze, weils halt nimma so einfacht geht (bestes Bsp. die Erzi-/CB-Schwämme derzeit). 

LG,
Lilro


----------



## durandalendy27 (20. Juni 2011)

Da hast du Vollkommen Recht Lilro, ich wollte nicht fies sein, es ist nur eine feststellung an die Menschliche vorallem Deutsche Natur, es hat seine gründe warum der Rest der Welt uns nciht leiden kann, und das hat nicht NUR mit ww1 und 2 zu tun ^^.

Warhammer hat aber auch große schwächen,

1. Publischer EA, auch wenn damit alles gesagt sein müsste, EA unterstützt nur die Spiele die am meisten umsatz liefern und slebst diese werden nur halbarschig unterstützt. 
	Sprich es fliesst kein Geld in die Entwicklung von Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning, was eine unglaubliche Frechheit ist da Warhammer die beste Fantasy Welt überhaupt darstellt.

2.Das führt zu Punkt 2, es ist kein wunder das man nichts neues von War hört (News), dafür gibt es einen einfachen Grund, es gibt NICHTS neues, Bioware Mythic konzentriert sich auch vollends nur auf Star Wars The Old Republic, selbst mehr als das halbe WAR Team wurde abgezogen um Star Wars ein anständiges PvP System zu bieten. Das bedeutet die liebe die Star Wars grade erfährt lässt Warhammer Online vereinsamen.

3. Fehlerhafte Mechanicken, Bugs etc. werden nicht gefixt, zu wenig Geld zu kleines Team.(bzw dauert es ewig, ich rede hier von dingen wie, per Lindwurm durch eine Wand fliegen etc.)

Ich hoffe das der Imperator (EA = böses Imperium) sein Hirn ausem ihr wisst wo zieht, und Warhammer das gibt was es verdient, oder aber das Games Workshop den vertrag mit Bioware Mythic und EA als VertriebsChef kündigt um einer anderen Spieleschmiede die möglichkeit gibt sich zu beweisen, und wir alle wissen wo sich Warhammer am wohlsten fühlt, THQ.

Und dennoch ! so sehr ich auch EA verachte und mein respekt zu Bioware Mythic imemr weiter schwindet dank "Erfolge" wie Dragon Age 2, muss ich sagen das Warhammer online zur Zeit das einzige Spiel im MMORPG markt ist das wirklich spass macht.
Denn die liebe zum Detail ist vorhanden, vergleiche die Rüstugnen mit anderen Rpgs nehmen wir WoW, ein gnom Krieger sieht aus wie ein Orc Krieger, sowas DARF in einem RPG nicht sein. Und in warhammer wird ein RPG fan vollkommens zufrieden sein, die Rüstungen, die Waffen, die gegänden, die Monster, die städte, das Flair sucht seines gleichen.

Warhammer Online wird von der Community am leben gehalten, und an dieser stelle muss erwähnt werden das diese Unglaublich gut ist wenn nicht die beste to date.


----------



## Churchak (21. Juni 2011)

Lilrolille schrieb:


> @Churchak, der Siggi ist im T1 definitiv stärker als der JDK, JDk ist da noch eher auf Schaden ausgelegt, soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann


Och gut möglich aber auch mit nem Jünger schnetzelste da gut was weg und bist da der King im Ring.Pack noch nen Bewacher dazu und es wird erst richtig böse(bei beiden Klassen). 



durandalendy27 schrieb:


> es hat seine gründe warum der Rest der Welt uns nciht leiden kann,



Och da biste hinten dran,letztens erst wieder was gelesen das Umfragen zeigten das die Deutschen mit die angesehensten/beliebtesten sind. Der einzige der wohl die Deutschen wirklich nicht leiden kann sind wohl die Deutschen. ^^


----------



## Jerx (21. Juni 2011)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Wenn teilw. 6 Spieler einen einzigen nicht umgebracht kriegen (NUR sigmarpriester, alle anderen liegen nach 1sek.), hat das sowas von 0 mit skill zu tun; mir ist klar dass die paar sigmarpriester die sich darauf einen *****en, denken dass es an ihren übermenschlich göttlichen skills liegt, aber so ist es einfach nicht... Mein Hauptproblem ist garnicht unbedingt mal ein paar sc's zu verlieren, das problem ist einfach dass sowas den spielspaß ungemein trübt...



schon mal in WoW im BG oder Arena nem dudu begegnet? ich hab beides gespielt WoW und WAR und ich muss sagen ein Sigma ist gegen einen Druiden gar nichts der heilt nicht nur der lacht dich neben bei noch aus und springt wie ein kanickel rum ;P *bitte keine antworten jetzt von wegen "du kannst nicht spielen usw und hast kein skill" wäre nicht so fein find ich*

Wollte nur sagen das es immer Klassen gibt die OP sind zwar ist der druide mittlerweile etwas generft geworden ist aber so wie der früher bzw jetzt auch noch abgeht das ist nicht normal. Ein heiler der sich zu Hotet dann bären gestallt macht und durchs equip dann 3x mehr HP hat alls alles andere ,) viel fun dabei beim klopfen 

Aber seht es einfach als herausforderung 

und zur frage ob wow oder War, also wenn WAR was neues zu bieten hat als damals wie es erschien dann würd ich sagen WAR da sind meiner meinung noch noch nicht diese OP Roxxor kidis unterwegs die wegen jedem scheis rum waynen und naja anderes thema  WAR liegt bei mir vorne vom ranking


----------



## Thoriumobi (21. Juni 2011)

Auch wenn EA WAR nicht mehr so wirklich fördert, ist es auch als WoW Spieler gut zu sehen, dass das Spiel noch lebt und gespielt wird.

Denn WoW könnte es mit dem Erscheinen von SWToR und GW2 auch etwas an den Kragen gehen, und dann ist es eben gut zu wissen, dass ein Spiel auch ohne wtfwasweißcihwieviel Millionen Spieler laufen kann.


----------



## Fusie (21. Juni 2011)

iffs schrieb:


> Hier kleiner vorgeschmack heute etwa um 4 Uhr also einiges los. Keep angriff in DB.



Na das sieht aber eher nach "24+ Leute warten darauf, das 4 Leute sich durch 1 Tor geklickt haben" aus. 
Mal ehrlich, so bummelnd vor dem Tore stehend ist doch eher zum einschlafen... 
Da sollten sich Gedanken um eine Überarbeitung machen.


----------



## Pymonte (21. Juni 2011)

4 Uhr morgens ist nunmal weniger los. Zwischen 13 und 1 Uhr geht am meisten ab, da gibts auch genug Gegenwehr und die Zonen sind voll mit Kampfmarkern.


----------



## iffs (21. Juni 2011)

Fusie schrieb:


> Na das sieht aber eher nach "24+ Leute warten darauf, das 4 Leute sich durch 1 Tor geklickt haben" aus.
> Mal ehrlich, so bummelnd vor dem Tore stehend ist doch eher zum einschlafen...
> Da sollten sich Gedanken um eine Überarbeitung machen.



Ne, weit aus mehr als 24 ich würde sagen um die 150 bis 250. Es wurde auch nicht gewartet, Ramme ging mehrmals kaputt. Also dein beitrag ist ganz falschkönnte zwar sein das Order sich gerade zurückgezogen hat, aufdenfall war beim aussentor eine ziemliche gegenwehr.


----------



## Fusie (21. Juni 2011)

iffs schrieb:


> Ne, weit aus mehr als 24 ich würde sagen um die 150 bis 250. Es wurde auch nicht gewartet, Ramme ging mehrmals kaputt. Also dein beitrag ist ganz falschkönnte zwar sein das Order sich gerade zurückgezogen hat, aufdenfall war beim aussentor eine ziemliche gegenwehr.



Ich gehe einfach nur von dem aus was ich da auf dem Bild sehe, und das sieht nun wirklich einfach zum einschlafen aus... 

Such doch mal lieber Bilder mit etwas mehr Leben drin raus und setze diese hier rein, zu Rammen sage ich inzwischen nichts mehr, ist lächerlich wie die teilweise in Sekunden zerfallen.


----------



## iffs (21. Juni 2011)

Fusie schrieb:


> Ich gehe einfach nur von dem aus was ich da auf dem Bild sehe, und das sieht nun wirklich einfach zum einschlafen aus...
> 
> Such doch mal lieber Bilder mit etwas mehr Leben drin raus und setze diese hier rein, zu Rammen sage ich inzwischen nichts mehr, ist lächerlich wie die teilweise in Sekunden zerfallen.



Also was willst du jetzt? zuerst es ist nichts los und nun die rammen gehen zuschnell Kaputt? O.o naja... Das Bild so die Spielerzeigen und das waren locker um die 200 und zweitens 1 mal gesagt reicht! alles weiter ist nur Provokativ. und ja wir wissen du bist kein Fan von WAR also uns doch in Ruhe und lass Spielern den Spass daran.


----------



## meerp (21. Juni 2011)

hmm ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ich eine Art Warhammer Tagebuch des Gemetzels schreib.. alle paar Tage bisschen was hier im Forum schreiben
und Leuten einen kleinen Einblick in Warhammer zu gewähren 
Vieleicht schaut dann wiedermal der ein oder andere hinein 

Aber seitdem ich wieder mit dabei bin, machts wieder richtig Spaß und ich denke das wäre nicht nur bei mir so, also
schaut alle mal wieder rein


----------



## Fusie (22. Juni 2011)

iffs schrieb:


> Also was willst du jetzt? zuerst es ist nichts los und nun die rammen gehen zuschnell Kaputt? O.o naja... Das Bild so die Spielerzeigen und das waren locker um die 200 und zweitens 1 mal gesagt reicht! alles weiter ist nur Provokativ. und ja wir wissen du bist kein Fan von WAR also uns doch in Ruhe und lass Spielern den Spass daran.



Das Buggen der Rammen mit den Kanonen zieht sich inzwischen von T2 bis ins T4, das hat nichts mit vielen Spielern zu tun.
War heute wieder im T2 unterwegs, und es ist einfach nur lächerlich, da wird eine Kanone gestellt und die Ramme fällt innerhalb von einer halben Minute auf 0% ohne Chance zu reparieren.
Keine Ahnung was daran noch Spaß machen soll, T3 ist das selbe los, Rammen werden gezielt mit den Kanonen zerbuggt und nicht normal zerstört...
Ausserdem kann man WAR auch spielen, ohne ein fanatischer Anhänger, der alles nur durch die rosarote Brille sieht, zu sein.


----------



## Kontinuum (22. Juni 2011)

durandalendy27 schrieb:


> LEute die kein ahnung haben von dem sie reden regen sich nunmal über jeden sinnlosen mist auf.



Und damit grenzt du dich natürlich auch sehr ab von den unfreundlichen Deutschen von denen die Rede war o.O
Außerdem gut dass du einfach i-welche aus der Luft gegriffenen Thesen aufstellst...

Wieso ist es so schwer nachzuvollziehen, dass es den Spielspaß trübt, wenn eine Klasse - im vergleich zu den anderen - zu stark (Overpowered) ist? Ich kann nicht beurteilen ob der Sigmarpriester im T4 immer noch so stark ist, aber während ich noch aktiv im T1 spiele und trial-sigmarpriester mit rr über 30 rumlaufen um schön die imbaness auszukosten, krieg ich davon nichts mit.


----------



## Pymonte (22. Juni 2011)

Taktik um Sigmarpriester zu besiegen: Ihr braucht nen Tank der was aushält und vielleicht nochn DD. Die meisten Heiler geht man nunmal zu 2. an. Das klappt auch schon im T1. Man muss den WP halt beim Channelschlag unterbrechen können (bzw einfach weggehen, das klappt auch) und wenn er einmal ooAP und ooZorn ist, dann kann er eh nix mehr. Der hält halt viel aus, aber gerde in den höheren Tiers relativiert sich das wieder. Besonders SM/BO, die ja von allen als UP-Tanks angesehen werden, machen WP/DoK im T4 locker fertig, dank AP Drain, Verlängerung des Heil CDs und diversen anderen netten Gimmicks. Der Kampf muss halt den JDK/WP erstmal seine sekundär Ressource komplett abziehen, danach kann er nichts mehr, wenn man ihn gut mit CC/AP Drain etc unter Kontrolle hält.


----------



## Lilrolille (23. Juni 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Taktik um Sigmarpriester zu besiegen: Ihr braucht nen Tank der was aushält und vielleicht nochn DD. Die meisten Heiler geht man nunmal zu 2. an. Das klappt auch schon im T1. Man muss den WP halt beim Channelschlag unterbrechen können (bzw einfach weggehen, das klappt auch) und wenn er einmal ooAP und ooZorn ist, dann kann er eh nix mehr. Der hält halt viel aus, aber gerde in den höheren Tiers relativiert sich das wieder. Besonders SM/BO, die ja von allen als UP-Tanks angesehen werden, machen WP/DoK im T4 locker fertig, dank AP Drain, Verlängerung des Heil CDs und diversen anderen netten Gimmicks. Der Kampf muss halt den JDK/WP erstmal seine sekundär Ressource komplett abziehen, danach kann er nichts mehr, wenn man ihn gut mit CC/AP Drain etc unter Kontrolle hält.



Sorry Pymonte, das ist leider nicht so. Wie ich schon vorher geschrieben hab im T1 lebt der Siggi seine Klasse aus, als Nahkampfheiler, der freut sich über jeden Tank der viel aushält. Den Channel ausweichen, viel Glück dabei, wenn ich den setz bleib ich auch an meinem Ziel dran  Und die über die sich die leute aufregen, sind meist die die auch wenn sie Nahkampf spielen, mit 1h und Buch rumrennen, der Schaden unterscheidet sich kaum, aber du wirst nie Probs mit deinem Zorn haben.

Und jetzt mal ehrlich deine Ausage bzgl. BO/SM hast jetzt aber nit ernst gemeint. AP Drain, jo nice, weil AP nen Siggi/JDK im T4 irgendwie interessieren  Cooldown Verlängerer, ja wennst in ner Gruppe spielst und der Siggi das Assit-Target ist, sonst so gut wie nutzlos, da der Schaden fehlt. Und welche netten Gimmicks hat denn der BO deiner Meinung nach noch? Der BO kann immens viel Burst-Damage machen, allerdings auch nur wenn er ne Gruppe hinter sich hat. Solo bekommst nen gut gespielten Siggi nie down. 

Du hast selbst einen HJ und solltest dadurch auch wissen wieviel Spaß es machnt gegen nen JDK zu kämpfen 

LG,
Lilro


----------



## Churchak (23. Juni 2011)

Lilrolille schrieb:


> solltest dadurch auch wissen wieviel Spaß es machnt gegen nen JDK zu kämpfen



ka was du hast ?! Entwaffnen und hoffen das du viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel Krittglück hast und schon isser tot *schnellwegrenn* ^^


----------



## Pymonte (23. Juni 2011)

Lil, ein Schwerti kriegt nen DoK im 1on1 locker down, ein IB auch. Das schafft der IB sogar im T1 schon sehr gut, der BG müsste es demnach auch können. Fängt er an zu channeln? Entweder knock down oder snare und weggehen (zur not fliehen), da schafft der JDK ein schlag, du trrinkst nen AP Pot oder ziehst dir AP im Kampf wieder hoch, während der JdK langsam out of Zorn/AP läuft. In Kämpfen größer als Gruppe ist das natürluich was anderes. Aber dann sollte man auch einfach Fokus Fire drauf haben  btw spiele ich nen IB und nen HJ und habe auch schon nen BO gespielt (okay, das ist allerdings schon sehr lange her).

Also zumindest ich sehe nicht, wo der WP/JdK im T1 so OP sein soll. Ja, ich sehe die Aktionen, die die Leute manchmal abziehen (egal welche Seite). Da rennen 4 Leute um den WP rum, der heilt sich. Hinter dem steht nochn Runi, der den auch heilt, der WP hat guard und die vier Leute stellens ich so dumm wie Stoh an. Da wird sinnlos knock down rausgehauen und in Sicherheit gekickt. Kurz bevor der WP down ist werden panisch Ziele gewechselt, aber zwischendurch geht natürlich keiner auf den Runi und macht bei dem mal Stunk, so dass der Heilleistung fallen lässt. Ja, bei so einer Aktion (kann man auch 1:1 für DoK ummünzen  den spiele ich nämlich auch, wenn auch nur im T1/2 derzeit), da kriegt man den halt nicht down mit 4+ Leuten.

Es ist zugegebenermaßen weitaus schwerer nen DoK/WP zu killen, als andere Karrieren und in meinen Augen sollte man bei den beiden (und zusätzlich bei allen anderen Magienutzern auch) nochmal an der Balancingschraube drehen. Bei DoK/WP müssen einfach nur die Pfade etwas mehr getrennt werden. Skille ich in den Dmg Pfad, dann muss die Heilleistung aller Fertigkeiten reduziert werden. Dafür mache ich halt Dmg (und WP/DoK sind die einzigen nciht DDs, die ohne Support auch gut Schaden fahren können). Skille ich in Heilung, dann bin ich halt Fullheiler, teile nichts aus, kann mich dafür halt gegenheilen. Und bin ich halt dieses Mittelding, dann muss von Fähigkeit zu Fähigkeit evaluiert werden, sodass im Endeffekt ein sehr ausdernder Nahkämpfer rauskommt, der aber nicht wirklich andere Heilen kann und selbst mittelmäßigen (!) Schaden macht.

Für Magienutzer sollten zusätzlich nochmal die Resistenzen, etc überarbeitet werden. Es ist imemr schön, das pRDPS und MDPS WS/ST ausbauen müssen um Schaden zu machen, da die Magienutzer maximal 40% Schadensreduktion erhalten und somit voll und ganz Rüstung etc sockeln/Suvival skillen können. Es ist schon ganz schön heftig, das so manch Heiler/mRDPS mehr aushält als ein Mittlere Rüstungs Träger 

Aber die Rüstungsformelüberarbeitung scheint ja noch nicht vom Tisch zu sein und die WE Finisher mit 30Fuß Range und die neue SW/Engi/SH Taktik kommt wohl laut Dev Aussage auch aus einem größeren Patch für Balancing. Ich denke, also, wir werden bald wieder das große Balancing Chaos haben, wo Engis dann die Dmg und Kill Listen dominieren, lachende Schwertmeister alles niedermetzeln und weinende Barbaren/JdKs fliehen müssen, da sie keine Chance mehr haben  Mythic Style eben 

EDIT: Ich finde übrigens, dass das Spiel derzeit doch schon recht balanced ist. Es ist halt ein MMORPG und ein 100% Balancing wird es nie geben. Einige Karrieren werden immer bevor- andere benachteiligt sein, aber derzeit kann man vieles durch (Un-)skill wieder ausgleichen. Daher hoffe ich auch, dass wenn Mythic tatsächlich die Rüstungsberechnung und auch Schadensarten überarbeitet (z.B. das WH/WE kein 100% Rüssi ignore mehr haben, was ja schon angedeutet wurde), da vorsichtig rangeht und nicht wieder Zustände wie vor 1.3 herrschen


----------



## Lilrolille (23. Juni 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ...
> 
> EDIT: Ich finde übrigens, dass das Spiel derzeit doch schon recht balanced ist. Es ist halt ein MMORPG und ein 100% Balancing wird es nie geben. Einige Karrieren werden immer bevor- andere benachteiligt sein, aber derzeit kann man vieles durch (Un-)skill wieder ausgleichen. Daher hoffe ich auch, dass wenn Mythic tatsächlich die Rüstungsberechnung und auch Schadensarten überarbeitet (z.B. das WH/WE kein 100% Rüssi ignore mehr haben, was ja schon angedeutet wurde), da vorsichtig rangeht und nicht wieder Zustände wie vor 1.3 herrschen



Hi Pymonte, eigentlich brauchen wir darüber ja gar nicht diskutieren, zu 95% fliesen da ja eh immer nur die eigenen subjektiven Ansichten ein, wie sich ne Klasse verhält/spielt. Hab das ja jetzt auch nur aus meiner Erfahrung beschrieben, ich hab mit meinem BO grundsätzlich auch keine Probleme mit Siggis, da ich sie meistens ignoriere  Und wie ich ja schon in meinem ersten Post geschrieben habe, finde ich eigentlich keine Klasse OP, also lassen wir dass 

Also wenn sie uns den 100% Rüssiignore auch noch nehmen, dann viel Spass  Hab schon mal meine HK durchs tiefste Tal geführt, das brauch ich nimma  Aber interessanter weiße hat sie mir damals am meisten Spaß gemacht 

@Churchak, spielst du eigentlich noch?

LG,
Lilro


----------



## C0ntra (26. Juni 2011)

Wenn 6 Leute nen einzelnen Siggi nicht tot bekommen und der sie alle killt, dann liegt es nicht am Siggi sondern an den 6 Spielern. Anstatt zu jammern, das andere OP sind, sollte man erst mal 100% aus der eigenen Klasse bei den gegebenen Möglichkeiten raus holen. Wenn man dann nichts falsch gemacht hat, dann kann man die Ursache beim Gegner suchen. Man kann sich auch nicht verbessern, wenn man nicht hinterfragt, wieso man gestorben ist, nach Fehlern sucht um sie zukünftig zu vermeiden.

Das man manche Klassen im 1on1 nicht besiegen kann oder nur unter bestimmten Umständen ist klar, wenn man mit 10+ Leuten an 3 Tanks und nem Siggi scheitert, dann sollte die Überlegung nahe liegen, das man selbst was falsch macht.



Sag mal Lilro, hast du dir nen Erzi gemacht?


----------



## Anthrazides (27. Juni 2011)

Hab letzte Woche auch wieder angefangen (Drakenwald, Hexenjäger) und ich finde das Gebashe macht echt Laune!
Geht sogar RP-mässig was, bin gleich mal in so ein paar Hoschis von der Seegarde gestolpert die da ein Maneuver abgehalten haben – Toll!


----------



## Kontinuum (27. Juni 2011)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Wenn 6 Leute nen einzelnen Siggi nicht tot bekommen und der sie alle killt, dann liegt es nicht am Siggi sondern an den 6 Spielern. Anstatt zu jammern, das andere OP sind, sollte man erst mal 100% aus der eigenen Klasse bei den gegebenen Möglichkeiten raus holen. Wenn man dann nichts falsch gemacht hat, dann kann man die Ursache beim Gegner suchen. Man kann sich auch nicht verbessern, wenn man nicht hinterfragt, wieso man gestorben ist, nach Fehlern sucht um sie zukünftig zu vermeiden.
> 
> Das man manche Klassen im 1on1 nicht besiegen kann oder nur unter bestimmten Umständen ist klar, wenn man mit 10+ Leuten an 3 Tanks und nem Siggi scheitert, dann sollte die Überlegung nahe liegen, das man selbst was falsch macht.
> 
> ...



Ich spiele seit 6 Jahren MMO's und der Prozess des "Alles-aus-der-Klasse-rausholens" beim Zocken findet natürlich auch bei mir statt; Und das was du unten geschrieben hast ist totaler crap... tut mir leid; Ich reg mich überhaupt nicht auf wenn ich in war mal sterbe, weil ich gefailt hab oder nen duell verliere o.Ä , aber es gab einfach situationen wo wir zu 3t gegen einen einzigen Sigmarpriester (wie gesagt: jede andere Klasse war kein Problem - NUR sigmarpriester) nichts machen konnten; Waren Schamane, Squig und Spalta. Wenn die 3 Klassen *komplett alles raushauen was sie können* (das zu deinem einwand dass ich einfach schlecht spiele) , und sogar kiten (jedenfalls der shamy + squig) und der siggi einfach nicht umfällt, dann ist die klasse halt op, ist einfach ne tatsache.


----------



## Pymonte (27. Juni 2011)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit 6 Jahren MMO's und der Prozess des "Alles-aus-der-Klasse-rausholens" beim Zocken findet natürlich auch bei mir statt; Und das was du unten geschrieben hast ist totaler crap... tut mir leid; Ich reg mich überhaupt nicht auf wenn ich in war mal sterbe, weil ich gefailt hab oder nen duell verliere o.Ä , aber es gab einfach situationen wo wir zu 3t gegen einen einzigen Sigmarpriester (wie gesagt: jede andere Klasse war kein Problem - NUR sigmarpriester) nichts machen konnten; Waren Schamane, Squig und Spalta. Wenn die 3 Klassen *komplett alles raushauen was sie können* (das zu deinem einwand dass ich einfach schlecht spiele) , und sogar kiten (jedenfalls der shamy + squig) und der siggi einfach nicht umfällt, dann ist die klasse halt op, ist einfach ne tatsache.



oder ... ihr habts einfach nicht richtig gemacht. Beim WP muss man halt bursten. Also Schami aufladen, Spalta aufladen (Spalta sollte 2händer tragen) und der Squiggi muss Rüstung debuffen. Da ich mit nem SH schon ALLEINE WPs besiegt habe im T1, sehe ich das Problem nicht. Der WP ist sicherlich stärker als andere Karrieren, gerade als Meleeheal (da er vor allem im t1 noch ander skaliert). Im Balancing ist diese Karriere aber auch sehr schwer zu richten, da es nur einen sehr kleinen Mittelweg gibt zwischen schwach und stark. Aber OP ist er nicht, das war er mal (wie der DoK, BW/Sorc, etc), aber derzeit ist er es einfach nicht mehr, sonst würde es nämlich gerade wieder eine Schwemme dieser Karriere(n) geben. Und spätestens wenn die Mastery Skalierung greift, ists dann vorbei mit der Stärke des WP. Sie sind immer noch garstig, aber auch von HK/HJ solo killbar.


----------



## C0ntra (28. Juni 2011)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Ich reg mich überhaupt nicht auf wenn ich in war mal sterbe, weil ich gefailt hab oder nen duell verliere o.Ä , aber es gab einfach situationen wo wir zu 3t gegen einen einzigen Sigmarpriester (wie gesagt: jede andere Klasse war kein Problem - NUR sigmarpriester) nichts machen konnten; Waren Schamane, Squig und Spalta. Wenn die 3 Klassen *komplett alles raushauen was sie können* (das zu deinem einwand dass ich einfach schlecht spiele) , und sogar kiten (jedenfalls der shamy + squig) und der siggi einfach nicht umfällt, dann ist die klasse halt op, ist einfach ne tatsache.



Zuerst einmal habt ihr drei gefailt und nicht du alleine. Wenn das Zusammenspiel nicht klappt, dann ist das eben problematisch. 
Rate mal, warum der Siggi nicht umgefallen ist. Ich geb dir nen Tipp, der Spalta war es.
Wenn er Rüstung sockelt, dann macht der Squig und Spalta relativ wenig Schaden und er kann sich wiederholt am Spalta hochheilen.
Falls er dann noch einen von euch gekillt haben sollte, dann wäre das aber richtig mies.
Um ihn zu killen, muss man sich dem Nahkampf entziehen, außer man hat selbst so viel Defensive, das er kaum Heilung erhält.
Schami und Squig kiten den Siggi tot, während der Spalta sich zurück hält.

Der Siggi wird nicht dann OP, wenn seine Gegner bloß nicht in der Lage sind ihn auszukontern - da habt ihr als Gegner versagt.


----------



## Lilrolille (28. Juni 2011)

C0ntra schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Sag mal Lilro, hast du dir nen Erzi gemacht?




Ja Schatz  ... wollt auch mal so ein hüpfendes etwas mit Elfenohren spielen (... dafür werd ich jetzt sicher viele Tode sterben )

Mir war letzte Woche nach dem 4. mal AD so langweilig, da hab ich mir 3 Gildies geschnappt und haben uns ne 6 Mann (oder Frau?) Erzigruppe erstellt (bei den Anfragen hättens auch zwei Gruppen werden können). War ganz lustig und wird definitiv wiederholt  ... vielleicht auch mit ner anderen Klasse.

Aber jetzt muss ich erstmal wieder lernen meine HK zu spielen ...

LG,
Lilro


----------



## Kontinuum (28. Juni 2011)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal habt ihr drei gefailt und nicht du alleine. Wenn das Zusammenspiel nicht klappt, dann ist das eben problematisch.
> Rate mal, warum der Siggi nicht umgefallen ist. Ich geb dir nen Tipp, der Spalta war es.
> Wenn er Rüstung sockelt, dann macht der Squig und Spalta relativ wenig Schaden und er kann sich wiederholt am Spalta hochheilen.
> Falls er dann noch einen von euch gekillt haben sollte, dann wäre das aber richtig mies.
> ...



dennoch ist er overpowered (viel stärker als andere klassen), weil man so etwas bei KEINER anderen Klasse im T1 machen muss - fakt - man kann sich das natürlich schön reden bis ins geht nicht mehr, ändert aber nichts an den tatsachen... Naja ich bin jetzt eh nicht mehr im T1 und als chaosbarbar z.B denke ich kann ich die siggis ganz gut kontern mit Gabe der Wildheit und den dazugehörigen Spells, wobei ich bisher auch noch kein 1on1 gegen einen gehabt habe.

Ich war als shamy in dem besagten fight nicht einmal mit ihm im nahkampf + der spalta war übrigens nicht mit uns im skype o.Ä war rein zufällig in der grp...


----------



## C0ntra (28. Juni 2011)

Lilrolille schrieb:


> Ja Schatz  ... wollt auch mal so ein hüpfendes etwas mit Elfenohren spielen (... dafür werd ich jetzt sicher viele Tode sterben )



Du wirst dich nicht mehr erinnern aber ich war der Squig (Smurg) der dir zugewunken hat, nachdem er dich umgehauen hat. Ja so kleine Level 3 Stoffies sind was feines! :O

Ja das T4 SZ gestern war schlimm, hab da noch mehr geheilt als 4 der 5 anderen Heiler, wo ich schon als einziger von den Ordies Schaden gemacht hab. >.< Random halt...


----------



## Lilrolille (28. Juni 2011)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Du wirst dich nicht mehr erinnern aber ich war der Squig (Smurg) der dir zugewunken hat, nachdem er dich umgehauen hat. Ja so kleine Level 3 Stoffies sind was feines! :O
> 
> Ja das T4 SZ gestern war schlimm, hab da noch mehr geheilt als 4 der 5 anderen Heiler, wo ich schon als einziger von den Ordies Schaden gemacht hab. >.< Random halt...



Hehe, kann schon sein, hatte da auch ne Überdosis "Hopfen, Wasser und Malz" intus, daher ja auch die Idee mit der Erzi Gruppe  ... aber hat Spaß gemacht und meine Gildies waren begeistert und wollen sowas unbedingt wiederholen 

@SZ, ja war nen ziemlich komisches SZ, hab zumindest irgendwas gekillt  ... wenn ich dich angreife komm ich mir eh jedesmal vor als wenn ich "nackt" spielen würde , aber wie gesagt muss ja erst wieder üben  Nachdem ich aus unbekannten Gründen bei der HK ne komplett andere Tastenbelegung hab, als bei meinen anderen Chars, war das alles bissel komisch (aus dem stealth als zweiten skill den Detaunt zu benützen hat nit wirklich funktioniert )

LG, 
Lilro


----------



## C0ntra (29. Juni 2011)

Naja ich muss aktuell mit nem Macbook Air auskommen, wo an der Stelle von der Strg-Taste die Fn-Taste sitzt, das ist mal nervig! Zum Heilen muss ich mir die Finger verbiegen. :O


----------



## iffs (29. Juni 2011)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Naja ich muss aktuell mit nem Macbook Air auskommen, wo an der Stelle von der Strg-Taste die Fn-Taste sitzt, das ist mal nervig! Zum Heilen muss ich mir die Finger verbiegen. :O



So ist es bei jedem MMORPG


----------



## C0ntra (29. Juni 2011)

iffs schrieb:


> So ist es bei jedem MMORPG



Was hat denn das blöde Tastaturlayout bei Macbooks mit MMORPG's zu tun?


----------



## iffs (29. Juni 2011)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Was hat denn das blöde Tastaturlayout bei Macbooks mit MMORPG's zu tun?



Das hättest du auch bei WoW. aber ist eigentlich ein doofe Antwort sehe ich gerade ^^


----------



## Lilrolille (29. Juni 2011)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Was hat denn das blöde Tastaturlayout bei Macbooks mit MMORPG's zu tun?



Das dass Tastaturlayout bei Notebooks grade bei der Anordnung von FN/Strg aber auch nix Apfel zu tun hat sondern "Random" von Hersteller zu Hersteller ist, solltest aber auch wissen  Zumindest haben sie sich anscheinend darauf geeinigt, dass die 2 Tasten immer nebeneinander liegen 

Ich verwend ja statt Strg Shift, ist leichter zu treffen 

LG,
Lilro


----------



## C0ntra (30. Juni 2011)

Lilrolille schrieb:


> Das dass Tastaturlayout bei Notebooks grade bei der Anordnung von FN/Strg aber auch nix Apfel zu tun hat sondern "Random" von Hersteller zu Hersteller ist, solltest aber auch wissen  Zumindest haben sie sich anscheinend darauf geeinigt, dass die 2 Tasten immer nebeneinander liegen
> 
> Ich verwend ja statt Strg Shift, ist leichter zu treffen
> 
> ...



Ich hab aber Strg und Shift, ja ich hab so viele Tasten. :O
Ich hab noch kein "Windows"-Notebook gesehen, wo nicht ganz links unten Strg war. Mein richtiges Notebook, was grad net da ist, hat es auch da unten, selbst die Apple Tastatur. Nur deren Notebooks nicht.


----------



## Lilrolille (30. Juni 2011)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Ich hab aber Strg und Shift, ja ich hab so viele Tasten. :O
> Ich hab noch kein "Windows"-Notebook gesehen, wo nicht ganz links unten Strg war. Mein richtiges Notebook, was grad net da ist, hat es auch da unten, selbst die Apple Tastatur. Nur deren Notebooks nicht.



Ich hab sogar zwei "Windows" - Notebooks bei denen die FN-Taste ganz links unten ist 

LG,
Lilro


----------



## C0ntra (30. Juni 2011)

Du kaufst ja Dinger.


----------



## zoizz (1. Juli 2011)

pro Warhammer


ist zwar grad bissl OT aber egal ...


----------

